# [Wet Thumb Forum]-TasAquascaping 2004



## taslixado (Feb 29, 2004)

the final picture of my tank:


----------



## taslixado (Feb 29, 2004)

the final picture of my tank:


----------



## imported_Piscesgirl (Feb 19, 2004)

Beautiful! Good job!


----------



## Liquid (Nov 19, 2004)

Looks Great!! What's that on the left? Stargrass?


----------



## taslixado (Feb 29, 2004)

hi!

yes, is stargrass "Heteranthera zosterifolia".

best regards:
André Daniel Nóbrega.


----------

